# Burr Oak Lake



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Just wondering how the fishing is and what is working at this time. Will be fishing this lake for the first time. I am kinda wondering what kind of structre is there. I have a 4 hour drive so any help would be appreciated

Polo


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

Best advice I could give is don't bother fishing it.


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

I took the wife and kids to Burr Oak over Memorial Day weekend and camped there for three days. It was my first time ever being there and even hearing of it, for that matter. That Saturday, we rented a pontoon and went out on the lake for about 4 hours or so, not catching much of anything at all. Once we pulled in to the marina to download all of our gear, we could see HUGE largemouth swimming around the docks. So....I had to fish it. I threw everything I had at those LM, but to no avail. They were probably every bit of 7-8 pound fish. Anyways, the kids and I started fishing the marina area, just so they could catch some bluegill and have a little fun. I tied on a black/silver 1" tube jig about 3 feet below a slip bobber and I could not stop catching crappie. They were everywhere over there. Long story short, I caught pretty much nothing at all out on the lake in a boat, but absolutely killed the crappie and bigger size bluegill in the marina area. There were also a fair number of perch caught on live minnows. Also, if you are planning on using live bait, either bring your own or stop in Corning and get some minnows from the bait shop there. That was the only place we could find that had more than just wax worms and nightcrawlers. Its actually a guy running a bait shop out of his garage, so just ask around. People there in town will know where its at. You could also check out Burr Oak Outfitters (burroakoutfitters.com), but when I was there, they either didn't carry minnows or were sold out, I can't remember.


----------

